# The Mother of all Black Paint Panels



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*The Mother of all Black Paint Panels*

Over the years I've owned a lot of black paint panels, most are about 2' x 2' and painted black basecoat/clearcoat for the purpose of doing demonstration on primarily at car shows like, World of Wheels, GoodGuys, Portland Roadster Show, Seattle Roadster Show, Portland Swap Meet, and a lot of other shows I've demonstrated at.

At one time I build a large sign for one of my detail shops that I ended up not using for a sign, but instead for a large demonstration panel.

I had one side painted black basecoat/clearcoat and the other side painted straight black lacquer. By doing this, no matter who stopped by my booth, I could show them how to work on the paint system on their car, (general category), and show it on back paint.

I remember having it painted 2-3 times in my life just from doing sanding and buffing demonstrations on it over and over again. Somewhere I have pictures of in set up in different booths at different shows.

Anyway, I was going through some photos and found this picture of it as it was stored inside a parking stall at Meguiar's. I brought it with me from Oregon in my *1966 Milk Truck* when I left Oregon to move to SoCal and go to work for Meguiar's as their Corporate Writer.

It was something that I used a lot in my life, something that was important to me and something I packed around even though it was large, heavy and cumbersome.

Anyway, here's a picture of it... in this picture, the left hand side is the BC/CC and the right side is the single stage lacquer paint on it, you can tell because the right side is oxidizing.










The panel was basically a 1/2" thick sheet of 4' x 8' Marine Grade Plywood with some thin sheetmetal glued to one side and then the edges of the sheetmetal folded around the plywood and glued and screwed down tight.

I have another demonstration table, that's also a half and half like the above but built on a table that is 2' by 4' so I have two 2x2 sections to buff on. I still have this but it's in storage in SoCal. I also still have at least a half a dozen small paint panels, some with flame jobs, usually painted for me by various painter buddies in Oregon.

Sad to say... it's no longer with us... many of demos were done on this panel in Oregon and Washington over the years...


----------

